# JFK's Sunglasses?



## greenhouse (Jan 22, 2005)

Does anyone know the brand/model of tortoise-shell sunglasses that JFK wore during his presidency? Here is a link that shows a photo: 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Two and a half years later, I was wondering the same thing. Does anyone have an answer? John


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Look similar to Ray Ban Wayfarers.


----------



## The_Consultant (Jan 13, 2008)

They look like Persols.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

They were Wayfarers.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> Look similar to Ray Ban Wayfarers.


Agree. I have a similiar pair but the frames are smaller


----------



## BostonBrahmain (Feb 16, 2007)

They were Wayfarers, but at that point the arms were much thinner than the current incarnation. They were also a smaller frame about 50-51 mm vertical length. The closest thing I have seen to these were some that Paul Smith did about 7-8 years ago


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have several pairs of wayfarers and the earpieces are considerably thicker than those worn by JFK. I was able to find a vintage sunglasses website and it appears the brand worn by JFK in the photo is American Optical, maybe the Saratoga model. John


----------



## miro (Jan 31, 2005)

jfk-wayfarers
https://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jfkwayfarershj7.jpg


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Unquestionably Wayfarers. Styling of them has just changed a bit in the last 50 years.


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

+1 on American Optical...take a look on eBay...also Glenn "Style Guy" O'Brien blogged about their similarities (and differences) quite a while ago...I am pretty sure JFK is wearing AOs in both of these pics.


----------



## miro (Jan 31, 2005)

John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum Historical Resources:

Sunglasses worn by: Two pairs of glasses with tortoise shell frame, one with inscriptions "American Optical" and "True color Polaroid tc74-51" and the other with "Cabana TS 2505."*



This vintage sunglasses website shows Cabana manufactured by Titmus:


Here's American Optical Saratoga:


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks miro....and that, my friends, is why I love the Internet at times!


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

ner1971 said:


> Thanks miro....and that, my friends, is why I love the Internet *at times!*


You can't qualify such a statement, you have to stand by your love for the internet...:icon_smile_big:

And I need to find me some of those specs...


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

linklaw said:


> I have several pairs of wayfarers and the earpieces are considerably thicker than those worn by JFK. I was able to find a vintage sunglasses website and it appears the brand worn by JFK in the photo is American Optical, maybe the Saratoga model. John


Excellent detective work- and the link from miro confirms this.


----------



## miro (Jan 31, 2005)

more pictures of JFK's sun glasses in this photo essay: (#'s 19,20,23,24,25)
https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kennedyba8yq4.jpg


----------



## miro (Jan 31, 2005)

At the 1998 Guernsey's Auction of Kennedy Memorabilia , a pair of his tortishell sunglasses sold for $46,000 to a phone bidder.


----------

